# Carp, Pike, and Bass On St. Clair Flats Outing



## PIKEonFLYguy (May 5, 2002)

Anyone interested in fishing some of Michigan's freshwater flats and backwaters on Lake St. Clair? I was thinking of getting together with some members and thier boats and heading off to some of the bays, backwaters, and flats. Action has been picking up latley and will only continue to get better. I was thinking more towards mid June when the carp are done spawning and it will be legal to fish for bass. The 2nd-3rd week of June was the date I was shooting for, either on a Saturday or Sunday. If you have a boat and wouldn't mind taking a few other members it could work out good. Anyone is welcome. If you have a flyrod it makes it a whole lot more fun. I will keep you informed as time progresses.


----------

